# Illegal to own hydro equipment



## Dexter (Sep 26, 2008)

*THE State Government has stepped up its war on hydroponic cannabis, making it illegal to possess the lamps and reflectors used to produce crops.*
					 	Equipment used in clandestine drug laboratories also will be targeted by new laws aimed at stopping illegal drug manufacturing within South Australia.
 The prohibited equipment will include high-intensity lamps, reflectors and carbon filters used for hydroponic cannabis crops.
 Laboratory equipment such as _condensors, evaporators, heating tools, stirrers, funnels, flasks and filters_ also will be illegal to possess - unless the owners can provide a legitimate reason for possessing them.
 Attorney-General Michael Atkinson today announced anyone found with the equipment who could not provide a lawful reason could face fines of up to $10,000 or two years' jail.


*Do you agree or disagree with the Government's latest crackdown in the war on drugs? Vote in our poll on this page and leave your comments in the box at the bottom of the page.*
"These are the tools of the lucrative but deadly drug trade," he said.

"They're used in sophisticated set-ups and two-bit backyard operations alike.

"This government will prosecute anyone who has these illegal drug-making devices  unless they can give a good explanation."


 Mr Atkinson said the items had been identified by police has being commonly used to produce illegal drugs.
 While some hydroponic equipment was used for legitimate purposes, such as growing vegetables, there was no question it was also being widely used for cannabis production.
 "With the amount of hydroponic equipment being sold, you would think South Australia was the hydroponic tomato capital of Australia," he said.


"Alas, we do not produce as many hydroponic tomatoes as hydroponic cannabis."


 Mr Atkinson said banning the hydroponic equipment had been identified as the best way to attack the drug trade, which predominantly involved bikie gangs.


"It's no secret that those who have these items aren't planning to bake biscuits for the Girl Guides," he said.
"Where there's smoke there's fire and we'd like to put out the blaze before it gets started."
 Mr Atkinson said the Government was confident it could "make a big dent" against the drug trade with the new laws, which already had been passed by State Parliament.

http://www.news.com.au/adelaidenow/story/0,22606,24059324-2682,00.html


----------



## Dexter (Sep 26, 2008)

***? guess I got to stock up now on lamps & ferts

It is legal(decriminalized?) to grow 2 plants outdoors here.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 27, 2008)

how hypocrite is governments? 
when will governments realized they has last drops of oil already?


----------



## Hick (Sep 27, 2008)

Dexter said:
			
		

> *THE State Government has stepped up its war on hydroponic cannabis, making it illegal to possess the lamps and reflectors used to produce crops.*
> Equipment used in clandestine drug laboratories also will be targeted by new laws aimed at stopping illegal drug manufacturing within South Australia.
> The prohibited equipment will include high-intensity lamps, reflectors and carbon filters used for hydroponic cannabis crops.
> Laboratory equipment such as _condensors, evaporators, heating tools, stirrers, funnels, flasks and filters_ also will be illegal to possess - unless the owners can provide a legitimate reason for possessing them.
> ...



That is just insane Dex'... 
 What next?..Outlaw "DIRT"???


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm glad this isn't the US but i'm expecting it soon.


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 27, 2008)

when did owning anything that can be bought or sold in legal free trade make anyone a criminal? that's the most ridiculous thing iv'e ever read. so it's not illegal if you have a good reason? 

"The prohibited equipment will include high-intensity lamps, reflectors and carbon filters used for hydroponic cannabis crops.
Laboratory equipment such as condensors, evaporators, heating tools, stirrers, funnels, flasks and filters also will be illegal to possess - unless the owners can provide a legitimate reason for possessing them.
Attorney-General Michael Atkinson today announced anyone found with the equipment who could not provide a lawful reason could face fines of up to $10,000 or two years' jail."

is/was it illegal in austrailia to own these things?

atkinson said also, " That's it, in addition to the items listed, anyone found using dirt, sunlight, rain, fertilizer, pots, dolomite lime, perlite, vermiculite, peat, topsoil, or manure who cannot provide a lawful reason for owining these things will be turned out of they're homes, stoned while being run naked through town and will be placed in stocks for 10 days in front of the courthouse so to face public ridicule."

not really, but how can you fe fined for having somthing thats legal to own?
(if it is, in austrailia) that sucks in the first degree.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow, that's crazy!!! Like if you were to get cought with the equipment they wouldn't find the plants? so stupid


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 27, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> That is just insane Dex'...
> What next?..Outlaw "DIRT"???



Making Dirt illegal isn't too  far from making a Plant illegal. It should also be illegal to possess Co2, in contained, or gaseous form. Maybe we should get rid of water too, you know its the primary component of acid rain... 

Check out www.dhmo.org for more info on why we should ban water. (its satire)

This is just silly. Governments have gotten just plain silly. We need to bring back the guillotine...


----------



## King Bud (Sep 27, 2008)

> who could not provide a lawful reason


"*I (used to) grow vegetables, and other plants. Never liked the smell of them."* That should be reason enough.

I guess they're weeding out the idiots who can't imagine up a cover?

Can't imagine what _I'd _use the laboratory equipment for.. doesn't affect me.. probably affects synthetic drug makers. :confused2:

_Craaazy world.._


----------



## andy52 (Sep 27, 2008)

thats kinda ike calling rape,ILLEGAL ENTRY


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 27, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> That is just insane Dex'...
> What next?..Outlaw "DIRT"???


 




right that'd be like trying to say u can only get 8 ounces of water out of a sink once every hour. its ridiculous what they try to make illegal and what actually gets made illegaly. then the every so many legal drugs that cause more problems with ppl world wide. the biggest drug problem in the world is pharmecutical. no joke, they need to control and regulate that better i think.


----------



## aslan king (Sep 27, 2008)

It's best to buy out of State anyway. The downside is crossing state lines brings the feds(whole nother ballgame). I would sweat it to much if you are caught you are f_cked anyway. Who said illegal was the the easy way out?


----------



## King Bud (Sep 28, 2008)

> the biggest drug problem in the world is pharmecutical. no joke, they need to control and regulate that better i think.


Aren't these pharmecuticals approved by government agencies? The same people who make this life hard.


----------

